# Bibky Bibs



## Cin

I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## TammyK

Love 'em! :thumbup:


----------



## SEA

Very cute. Brought a smile to my face.

SEA


----------



## granny1

They're precious. Unfortunately, the binky my grandson takens, when he does, doesn't have the handle on it.


----------



## Poledra65

OH!! Those are so cute!!
Thank you for sharing the source.


----------



## Cin

You could always buy him a new one that does have a handle. I bought a whole bunch of them at the dollar store. Two for a buck!


----------



## Loistec

Those Are So Adorable, especially the elephant! :thumbup:


----------



## babybop

They are so cute.


----------



## SEA

I looked on Annie's attic but didn't find the pattern you used. I was hoping I might find a knitted version. 
I did find this that is cute but not as cute as yours. I still have not gone through all the Annie's pages yet.

http://crochetcafepatterns.blogspot.com/2005/04/elephant-pacifier-bib.html

SEA


----------



## Cindy F

sweet


----------



## Cin

The pattern actually says: www.anniepotterpresents.com, but my Mum says she got it at Annie's Attic. I went to Annie Potter, but it says the web site is yet to come. My Mum orders so many patterns that she could have been mistaken about where she got it. I imagine when Annie Potter's web site is up, you can get it there. Hope this helps.


----------



## SEA

Thanks for responding to my chit chat on the bibs. I will continue to look for them. I am not much of a crocheter.

The bibs are adorable.

SEA

I did find this: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kitty-binky-bib


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Those are too cute!


----------



## elsienicholls

Those are so cute - what a great idea


----------



## Dreamweaver

Those are so cute. I'm not a fan of binkies either, but a great bazaar item.... Not to mention, I want a cat to hold my scissors!


----------



## Homeshppr

Absolutely ADORABLE. I'm sure they'd get a lot of comments and "Where did you get?" questions!!


----------



## Loistec

Here is the link, click on "see more images" for 3 patterns.

http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=81240


----------



## rolyn63

ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Mariola

how sweet!!!


----------



## Aslan

Absolutely gorgeous, Cin!
How I wish I had seen this pattern when our greatnephew was born. His Mum likes original things and these would have been just right.
Jean


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh so very cute. Lovely work.


----------



## wondermaid

AWWWW!!!! I like them..Not a fan with Annies Attic


----------



## i knit

they are adorable & so well done...i swore i would never use a binky when my first was born but guess what she had extreme colic, my hubby went out & bought every kind there was!


----------



## Leonora

They are so cute, I love them.


----------



## LBush1144

Really cute! I guess you are going to sell some, or do you have a friend with multiples? (influence of too much TV watching on my part)


----------



## jpAL2011

Adorable!


----------



## knittersjoy

Haven't seen anything like this before - HOW CUTE!! Really fun - will look up pattern! Great addition to any baby's gift


----------



## suebuddah

love them)


----------



## das

Those are just darling. What will they think of next?


----------



## jeannietta

Very clever. Great gifts.


----------



## Katsch

So cute


----------



## Krissyb1

How adorable. What a clever idea.


----------



## poochy2

Too cute. Like the idea of using for scissors also lol. checked out the pattern but they do not post overseas!


----------



## Valjean

I have never seen these before, they are all cute, great idea, lovely knitting.


----------



## lilbabery

wow I love those.


----------



## nancylschulman

Adorable!


----------



## Dory

Those are so cute! Good idea!


----------



## christine flo

love them


----------



## virginia42

So cute.


----------



## kathiba194

Very Very cute.


----------



## Littlenel

They are absolutely adorable


----------



## djones5252

Love them! Checked out the link, but didn't see the cat...?


----------



## lswmbrm1

Never seen they before!! Just love them!! Can you share the patter? My e-mail address [email protected] Thanks Sue


----------



## Cin

djones5252 said:


> Love them! Checked out the link, but didn't see the cat...?


SOmeone posted the link on page 2. If you go there, there's a bit that says "see more pictures". Ckick that to see the critters. It's the right pattern.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....



Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


----------



## kippyfure

SORRY MY COMPUTER HAD A MAJOR OOOOPSIE.....



kippyfure said:


> Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....
> 
> 
> 
> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cin

kippyfure said:


> SORRY MY COMPUTER HAD A MAJOR OOOOPSIE.....
> 
> 
> 
> kippyfure said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....
> 
> 
> 
> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Whew! No kidding! LOL ~ I think it'd be pretty hard to turn these into scarves. They're pretty small. But anything is possible! Good luck kiddo!


----------



## TabathaJoy

They are so adorable. Thanks for the pattern link.


----------



## dwnsouthdar

I work at a preschool. I would love to make these for all my little ones!


----------



## kippyfure

I'm heading right into Annie's attic to find the pattern now--ANYTHING is possible!! I like a challenge :^)



Cin said:


> kippyfure said:
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY MY COMPUTER HAD A MAJOR OOOOPSIE.....
> 
> 
> 
> kippyfure said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo cute====I'm thinking, I could use the pattern, keeping it wide, and make cure scarves....
> 
> 
> 
> Cin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whew! No kidding! LOL ~ I think it'd be pretty hard to turn these into scarves. They're pretty small. But anything is possible! Good luck kiddo!
Click to expand...


----------



## tookie.

Those are the cutest things! Wow.


----------



## Sharron13

These are so adorable! Where can I find the patterns?


----------



## Windbeam

Adorable, love your work.


----------



## elcue

Too cute!


----------



## djones5252

Hey, Cin, thanks! But, when I click on the 3 images on the link, it is only a "non animal" one, the elephant, and the alligator is the right hand side. No cat. Maybe they have changed it? Or, maybe I am out of my mind....also possible! ;-)


----------



## Windbeam

Me too, that's all I could find.


----------



## Weezieo77

Just darling!


----------



## elcue

Too cute!


----------



## Yayasmh

VERY sweet!


----------



## Cin

I'm pretty sure that if you order it you'll get the cat too. They probably just didn't show all of the pictures. It doesn't make sense that they would change the whole download to cut out two of the patterns. They know that word of mouth will sell product, so why would they change it? If you really want it, take a chance.


----------



## arabian97

Those are adorable!


----------



## kippyfure

I JUST WENT to Annie's Attic--the Binkies Bib pattern is on clearance for 4.95--there are only 30 left--it is sadly not available for electronic download. I had fun while I was in there. My computer just had a huge lunch!! lol



Loistec said:


> Here is the link, click on "see more images" for 3 patterns.
> 
> http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=81240


----------



## Morningdancer

The bibs are adorable.


----------



## resrcf9x

Those are so cute! Good job,thanks for sharing.


----------



## kippyfure

I just was in Annie's Attic Earlier--I bought the Binkies pattern, and a lot of others. Sadly the Binkies one is not available for download, but I will tell you one thing--They do not show you all of the contents of their patterns, only a selection of images. There was a lot more to the downloads that I got than the pages they showed. I have a lot to play with while I wait for the binkies to come!!

I quote=djones5252]Hey, Cin, thanks! But, when I click on the 3 images on the link, it is only a "non animal" one, the elephant, and the alligator is the right hand side. No cat. Maybe they have changed it? Or, maybe I am out of my mind....also possible! ;-)[/quote]


----------



## kippyfure

having it hold scissors is an amazing idea!!!



Dreamweaver said:


> Those are so cute. I'm not a fan of binkies either, but a great bazaar item.... Not to mention, I want a cat to hold my scissors!


----------



## Ronie

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are so cute. I'm not a fan of binkies either, but a great bazaar item.... Not to mention, I want a cat to hold my scissors!


Oh Jynx thats a great idea... I think these are so cute.. any one who wants one could find different uses for them.. and I think a mom who got tired (or grandma) of picking the darn thing up or listening to the screaming child in the back seat must of thought of these... so adorable... I want one and my 'new Nana' days are over... LOL next I'll be 'great-nana' and it better not be for years to come....LOL


----------



## kimmyz

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE these!!! I've never seen anything like these. All of them are SO cute. And what a great, practical idea!!! You could actually attach anything small to these - like a rattle or any small toy. Kids are always throwing their toys on the floor and then asking you to pick them up. Problem solved - at least for one toy while sitting in the high chair.


----------



## Orilliaknitter

They are so terrific. Baby will learn very quickly where the soother is and be self soothing. I love the little animals. You are a wonderful knitter.


----------



## SharonHoard

I love those. Especially the elephants. Great job.


----------



## panda13

How adorable and so cute.......cannot say which is my favourite.........all of them i think....!!


----------



## BarbaraSD

These are just too cute! Being an elephant collector, those are my favorite.


----------



## biker chick

Is this a free pattern? I have hunted, admit I am not very good at that, for the patterns but I cannot come up any. I like them so much and would like to make them. Holding scizzors is a great idea too.


----------



## BarbaraSD

biker chick said:


> Is this a free pattern? I have hunted, admit I am not very good at that, for the patterns but I cannot come up any. I like them so much and would like to make them. Holding scizzors is a great idea too.


I believe the pattern was purchased at Annie's Attic.


----------



## grandmabillq

I just purchased the pattern, thank you for the link. Expecting first great grandchild in Feb. Plenty of time to make a selection to match some of the outfits I am making. Thank you again.


----------



## Debbie53

Can anyone give me this pattern for the bibky Bibs.

I tried to order it from Annie's Attic and the shipping charge is over $15., It is going to cost me $25 or more
because I live in Canada.

It is highway robbery the prices they want you to pay for shipping. It would be appreciated if anyone could help. TKS.


----------



## BrattyPatty

Cin, I always look forward to seeing your pictures! These are all so cute and what a great idea!


----------



## CoralDawn

kippyfure said:


> I just was in Annie's Attic Earlier--I bought the Binkies pattern, and a lot of others. Sadly the Binkies one is not available for download, but I will tell you one thing--They do not show you all of the contents of their patterns, only a selection of images. There was a lot more to the downloads that I got than the pages they showed. I have a lot to play with while I wait for the binkies to come!!
> I quote=djones5252]Hey, Cin, thanks! But, when I click on the 3 images on the link, it is only a "non animal" one, the elephant, and the alligator is the right hand side. No cat. Maybe they have changed it? Or, maybe I am out of my mind....also possible! ;-)


[/quote]
The description says there are FIVE designs so they obviously aren't showing them all. I'm sure the cat is one of the two they don't show !


----------



## ticklytoes

Hi....l live in England and have never heard of these before....there are truly adorable and l would absolutely love to have a pattern for them....or even beable to buy them....can you help ?...l would be eternally grateful to you....l have tried Annie`s Attic with no luck.....maybe you could photocopy the pattern for me ?? would reimburse you for any cost entailed hope to hear from you....thanks...Kath


----------



## Pocahontas

These are way too cute. I don't crochet, Cin, but if you are making these to sell I would like to buy some. You can send PM.


----------



## beesquared

Oh my goodness, they are sooooo cute


----------



## Sandi Lee

I'm no fan of pacifiers/binkies either, but might just have to change my opinion after having seen your darling solutions to the "dropped" binky problem! One is cuter than the next!


----------



## Ellemck

These are fantastic! I must buy that pattern. Thanks for sharing!

Elle


----------



## lifetime crochet

awwwwww i love em!


----------



## anna.30

Hi I'm new and I live in Melb. Australia, what a great site I am so lucky to have found it, am learning a lot and feel really excited to start embracing crafts I learned as a young girl. What beautiful work, you must be so pleased with with the result, your've inspired me to crochet thank you. I am unable to access these patterns, would it be possible for you to forward these on to me. I will of course cover any costs incurred.


----------



## margoseven

They are adorable!


----------



## nymboida

Cin said:


> I never have been a big fan of Binky's, but if you're gonna use one, it'd be nice if it didn't keep falling on the floor. This pattern is from Annie Potter. My mum got it for me from Annie's Attic.


EXCELLENT what a fabulous idea never ever seen anything like these before LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## lazzam

They are definately on Annie's Attic, as I just tried to purchase one and it said Hurry, only 4 left. I just went back to check I wasn't imagining things and miraculacly it now says Hurry only 23 left. Funny isn't it. Any way,they still won't sell me one in Australia. Cheers Julie


----------



## lazzam

poochy2 said:


> Too cute. Like the idea of using for scissors also lol. checked out the pattern but they do not post overseas!


I've just posted a new topic, hoping someone can solve this dilema we have in Australia. "Shopping from Australia", keep watching and we may both get some help. Cheers, Julie, Brisbane


----------



## poochy2

kippyfure said:


> I JUST WENT to Annie's Attic--the Binkies Bib pattern is on clearance for 4.95--there are only 30 left--it is sadly not available for electronic download. I had fun while I was in there. My computer just had a huge lunch!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Loistec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link, click on "see more images" for 3 patterns.
> 
> http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=81240
Click to expand...

When I looked last night they had 47, today they were down to 4 and now suddenly they have 20!!!!


----------



## whodlum

Great idea for bibs. So cute too. :thumbup:


----------



## djones5252

I'll bet sites like Annie's Attic are very grateful for this forum - LOL! And, yes, I ordered, too. Can't wait to get the patterns to add to my stash of "gotta have it now" and "will do someday". But, isn't it weird that, in this day and age, you can't just download the pattern? Of course, then they wouldn't make all that money on shipping! Oh, well...it'll be worth it! LOL!


----------



## Cin

When my Mum got it, she just downloaded it. I wonder why they changed that?


----------



## kippyfure

Silly isn't it??? When I was in there. I bought several other patterns, that was the only one that i COULDN'T download.



Cin said:


> When my Mum got it, she just downloaded it. I wonder why they changed that?


----------



## resrcf9x

I got mine ordered. They had only 12 left


----------



## Cin

Thank you all for your lovely comments. Isn't this a great site? Good people. . . .love it!


----------



## resrcf9x

It sure is!!! I've enjoyed checking out all the nice work people do with lots of love!!!!


----------



## ginadane

If you find the pattern that she has, I would appreciate it if you would let me know. I prefer to knit, too. Those bibs are just precious and I would be willing to make them if I did have to crochet them. I will look for them as well. Thanks


----------



## swtpeapati

TOO CUTE!!! LOVE'EM!!!


----------



## lazzam

ginadane said:


> If you find the pattern that she has, I would appreciate it if you would let me know. I prefer to knit, too. Those bibs are just precious and I would be willing to make them if I did have to crochet them. I will look for them as well. Thanks


Hi ginadane, You don't say were you are from. But if you live in USA you can get them from Annie's Attic. Cheers Julie


----------



## ginadane

I'm in Denver, Co. I looked at Annie's Attic and didn't see them. I'll try again. Thanks so much.


----------



## swtpeapati

ginadane said:


> I'm in Denver, Co. I looked at Annie's Attic and didn't see them. I'll try again. Thanks so much.


If you go to Annie's Attic site, search "binky," the first one that comes up gives you "more pictures" under the main one. That's where you will find the animals.


----------



## ginadane

Thank you so much. I found them and ordered it. Can't wait to get started. Don't have any grandchildren, yet, but I'm preparing for some day.


----------



## Cin

Today I sold 2 of these for $20.00 each! I was only showing them to a couple of gals for fun. In fact the one is a friend who crochets herself, so I was pleasantly surprised! I sold them with the pacifiers attached, as I bought a bunch of them at the dollar store for that purpose. Anyway I was happy!


----------



## ginadane

That is awesome! I would like to pick up some extra cash that way, too.


----------



## SEA

They are very clever looking. I bet they'd be great at a craft fair. I might need to learn to crochet. LOL

SEA


----------



## sandra13

These are amazing! Thank you for sharing. I have several babies on the way so I am sure this will keep me busy and also be a joy to receive.


----------



## anntics

ticklytoes said:


> Hi....l live in England and have never heard of these before....there are truly adorable and l would absolutely love to have a pattern for them....or even beable to buy them....can you help ?...l would be eternally grateful to you....l have tried Annie`s Attic with no luck.....maybe you could photocopy the pattern for me ?? would reimburse you for any cost entailed hope to hear from you....thanks...Kath


Hi, I live in the UK and I have just purchased and downloaded the pattern from Annie's Attic. Maybe if you try again you will be able to get it too.


----------



## resrcf9x

Hi anntic I live in California. You might want to try this. I had to order it from htt://www.anniesattic.com?detail.htmi?prodid=81240 Hopefully you can get there I paid about $9.00. I have not got it yet.Good Luck :roll:


----------



## glnwhi

so cute


----------



## blinkette

So cute! What type of yarn did you use? 
[email protected]


----------



## ticklytoes

Hi....thanks for message....l have tried annie`s attic but they don`t deliver to England


----------



## glnwhi

ticklytoes said:


> Hi....thanks for message....l have tried annie`s attic but they don`t deliver to England


you can get a download at 
http://www.//AnniesAttic.com/detail.html?prod id=812040
it cost me 7.95 and I got it imediately


----------



## kippyfure

A lot of us probably will not believe this but the Binky Bibs were not available for download just a few days ago. I went in Annie's to order them and did, along with 9 other patterns. The other patterns came as PDF's, and that one is being sent by snail mail.
It was 4.95, had to pay 3.95 shipping. Now it is downdoad only--obviously they WANTED to sell the ones they had in stock. As I said earlier, very silly.



glnwhi said:


> ticklytoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi....thanks for message....l have tried annie`s attic but they don`t deliver to England
> 
> 
> 
> you can get a download at
> http://www.//AnniesAttic.com/detail.html?prod id=812040
> it cost me 7.95 and I got it imediately
Click to expand...


----------



## Cin

blinkette said:


> So cute! What type of yarn did you use?
> [email protected]


Baby yarn. But you can use sportweight.


----------



## sandra13

Just wondering if anyone has come across a free pattern of these amazing Bibky Bibs or something similar. Too many purchases of yarn patterns needles and the way too high shipping rates makes it easy to hope for a freebie that is close to these designs if not the originals. Just thought I would take a chance and maybe be lucky.


----------



## kippyfure

They are now available by download so you don't pay shipping. No one has anything similar to this, believe me--I've been thoroughly cruising the net and Annie's got the only and original. If you really are going to make them, invest a few dollars and get the pattern. It will be worth it--we get so many nice free patterns--once in a while it's time to buy one!!



sandra13 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has come across a free pattern of these amazing Bibky Bibs or something similar. Too many purchases of yarn patterns needles and the way too high shipping rates makes it easy to hope for a freebie that is close to these designs if not the originals. Just thought I would take a chance and maybe be lucky.


----------



## paulamcd

those are so cute. My girlfriend is having her first gradchild soon. have made the new baby hats and booties. Would love to make the biky bibs, could you post the pattern.


----------



## Orilliaknitter

How did the name 'bibky' come about?


----------



## Cin

Orilliaknitter said:


> How did the name 'bibky' come about?


I hit the wrong key. It's supposed to say Binky Bibs!


----------



## lavertera

Awh how cute are those, lovely work.

Pam


----------



## Orilliaknitter

Cin said:


> Orilliaknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the name 'bibky' come about?
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the wrong key. It's supposed to say Binky Bibs!
Click to expand...

I guess I should have thought of that. But then I didn't know what 'chuffed' is either. I may become multilingual by just being a part of the forum.


----------



## resrcf9x

You did a really really good job on them. Just started one this morning, hope mine looks as good as yours :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jacquelinemm

These are adorable are they free patterns ...I have expecting my very first great grand baby a girl her name will be zoey she is due Oct. 28th ...we are so excited ...it has been 11 years since we have had a baby in family...I sure would love to make these for Zoey


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Those are too cute. Great idea too!


----------



## Jacquelinemm

Yes they are all free patterns I have found on ravlery and pinterest.....
I found them and printed them up and went to work....They are so darn easy to find....I found a few of them also just by googling free crochet patterns and free baby crochet patterns
Hope this has helped ty for your sweet comment. Bye for now


----------



## gapeach31781

Cool. A bib and pacie holder in one!


----------



## LCGIRL

Absolutely love these -- just adorable


----------



## judrose

does anyone have these paptterns that would like to share them - thanks Judy


----------



## chris14888

where can get the patterns


----------



## savakar

How do you get the patterns for all of the above. No longer available at Annie's Attic.


----------



## ParkerEliz

Those are adorable!


----------



## savakar

Can anyone share the patterns for the binky bibs? No longer available at Annie's Attic. Absolutely love them. Also, does anyone have the lunch buddy bibs by Annie Potter who might want to share them also?


----------



## LCGIRL

Totally adorable. I have the pattern from Annies but haven't gotten to it yet. Definitely will now.


----------



## Ms.Pat

Cindy F said:


> sweet


Can't find patterns for blinky bibs


----------



## kenmar

Where do I get the pattern. So cute


----------



## Tallest-Toad

They are the cutest things I have ever seen.


----------



## Tallest-Toad

I looked up knit free alligator binkie holders and they are all crochet.


----------



## grandmann

Ms.Pat said:


> Can't find patterns for blinky bibs


https://missanniescrochet.com/shop?olsPage=products%2Fcrochet-baby-bib-binky-bibs&page=2

Crochet


----------



## kdpa07734

Cin said:


> The pattern actually says: www.anniepotterpresents.com, but my Mum says she got it at Annie's Attic. I went to Annie Potter, but it says the web site is yet to come. My Mum orders so many patterns that she could have been mistaken about where she got it. I imagine when Annie Potter's web site is up, you can get it there. Hope this helps.


I heard that when she (Annie Potter) and her hubby divorced, he got a lot of her rights...that's probably a pattern from before the divorce... it was Annie's Attic then.

https://anniepotterpresents.com/shop?olsPage=products%2Fcrochet-baby-bib-binky-bibs&page=2&sortOption=ascend_by_name


----------

